# Single stage 123cc 4 cycle only runs with choke only



## 1966Bronco (12 mo ago)

I’m working on my parents’ Craftsman Snowblower and unfortunately I didn’t get the model or SN: off of it today but I’ll do so tomorrow.

But anyways I tried to start it for them and it would only stay running with the choke fully on. Anything I should check right off the bat?

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Dump the gas in both tank and carb BUT 100% you'll need a new carb.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Yes. You might be able to clean the carb. Enough to get it running in a fix. But a new carb is the way. Checking the lines later may help. 123cc. Use some slick stuff on the chute etc.
Carb jet and emulsion tube needs to be clean


----------

